# Signalaustausch 4..20mA direkt von Analogausgangskarte zu Analogeingangskarte



## EAC Thomas (9 Oktober 2020)

Guten Tag,

Ich habe ein Problem derzeit mit einer Sollwertverschaltung per Analogwert zwischen 2 Analogkarten.

In meinem Hauptschrank habe ich eine s7 1500 mit einer Analogkarte (6ES7534-7QE00-0AB0)
die beiden Analogausgänge sind auf 4..20mA (Klemme 21-24) eingestellt und geben diese entsprechend des Sollwertes auch raus.
Der Empfänger, eine ET200SP (CPU 1510SP - 1PN) mit einer Analogeingangskarte (6ES7134-6GB00-0BA1)
Eingestellt 4 Draht Messumformer angeschlossen auf 6-8 4..20mA.
Die Werte die ich jedoch bekomme sind fehlerhaft, oder funktionieren gar nicht (hab schon auf 2 Draht umgestellt und probiert, geht auch nicht). Ich weiss grad nicht wo mein Fehler liegt , scheinbar ein Klemm oder Potentialfehler an der Eingangskarte.

Weiss jemand wie ich die 2 Drähte an die Analog Eingangskarte anzuschließen habe, welches Potential ich auf welche Klemme vom Kanal legen muss , damit die Werte 1 zu 1 Passen mit dem was ich rausgebe?

Ader 1 der Ausgangskarte I+ geht auf Analog Eingang I+ und Ader 2 Mana  geht auf I- der Analogeingangskarte.

(Profinetverbindung mit Put-Get wäre eine alternative Lösung, die ich jedoch ungern nutzen würde, da meine Haupt CPU schon viele Clients und Panels verwalten muss und ich nicht noch mehr Daten über das Profinet versenden will. Passivwandler habe ich derzeit keine zur Verfügung und hoffe daher, dass ich nur einen Denkfehler oder Klemmfehler habe.

Im Anhang habe ich noch die Verschaltung der Signale in einem Bild (Ausgangskarte und Eingangskarte)

Ich würde mich über eine Lösung freuen.

Mfg Thomas und Danke im Voraus


----------



## Ph3niX (9 Oktober 2020)

Hört sich ziemlich ähnlich zu meinem gestrigen Problem an:

https://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/101512-analogwert-von-2-leiter-aq-auf-2-leiter-ai.html#post765634


----------



## PN/DP (9 Oktober 2020)

534-7QE00 Ausgabe 4-20mA
134-6GB00 Eingabe 4-20mA 4DMU

Ausgabe 21 zu Eingabe 6
Ausgabe 24 zu Eingabe 8

Wenn Du an den Analogausgang den Wert 27648 ausgibst, dann sollten ca. 20 mA fließen und der Analogeingang sollte ca. 27648 liefern.
Wenn Du an den Analogausgang den Wert 13824 ausgibst, dann sollten ca. 12 mA fließen und der Analogeingang sollte ca. 13824 liefern.
Wenn Du an den Analogausgang den Wert 0 ausgibst, dann sollten ca. 4 mA fließen und der Analogeingang sollte ca. 0 liefern.

Wie "fehlerhaft" verhalten sich Deine Eingangswerte?
Hast Du Dich vielleicht bei den Klemmennummern verzählt?
Sind der zweite Analogausgang oder der zweite Analogeingang irgendwie beschaltet? Entferne mal testweise jegliche Beschaltung für den Fall, daß sich die Kanäle gegenseitig beeinflussen.

Harald


----------



## EAC Thomas (10 Oktober 2020)

Besten Dank für eure Hilfe,

Ich habe den Fehler gefunden, die Hardwareverdrahtung war korrekt, 
(Die Idee den 2 Leiter Ausgang auf einen 4 Leiter Eingang zu senden, habe ich auch einmal machen müssen, jedoch hatte ich dort einen Passivwandler genutzt, dies klappte dann auch.

Das Problem hier bestand in der TIA Hardware Konfiguration, die Verdrahtung blieb 21 auf 6 und 24 auf 8, ich habe den Strom gemessen, ich habe einen Wert von 5520 von 27648 (20%) ausgegeben  dies hätte einen Wert von ca. 7mA geben müssen, gemessen habe ich aber bereits 15,2 mA, somit das was die Eingangskarte angezeigt hatte stimmte, an der lag es nicht.

Jedoch verwunderte es mich, dass ich 15mA rausgeben bei 20% bereits und bei 10% schon 4,5mA (nicht mal linear).

In der Hardwareconfig stand drin, 4..20mA Ausgabe.

Ich habe die Karte aus der Hardwareconfig rausgeworfen, noch einmal neu eingefügt, alles noch einmal sauber eingestellt, Übersetzt, geladen und jetzt ging es ohne Probleme.
jetzt werden die Sollwerte sauber verschaltet, übertragen und der Anschluss ist so geblieben, wie oben im Beitrag in der Zeichnung.

Nachdem ich mein offline Backup Projekt zusammen mit meinem Online Projekt verglichen habe viel mir eine allgemeine Parametereinstellung auf die trotz der eingestellten 4..20mA Einstellung noch auf 0..10V stand.

Warum diese noch drin stand obwohl die Karte auf Strom eingestellt ist, verstand ich nicht, es gab keine Fehlermeldung, keine Warnung , kein Hinweis darauf, ob dies jetzt an TIA Portal lag weiss ich auch nicht, mit der aktuellen Parametereinstellung läuft dies super, jedoch stell ich mir die Frage, warum muss ich bei der Ausgangskarte den Analog Ausgang an 2-3 Stellen einstellen und warum stellt sich das nicht automatisch mit um, wenn ich auf 4..20mA den Ausgang setze.

Naja man lernt immer wieder etwas neues dazu bei TIA Portal.

Danke für eure Hilfe, Mfg Thomas


----------



## PN/DP (10 Oktober 2020)

EAC Thomas schrieb:


> Die Idee den 2 Leiter Ausgang auf einen 4 Leiter Eingang zu senden, habe ich auch einmal machen müssen, jedoch hatte ich dort einen Passivwandler genutzt, dies klappte dann auch.


 Das ist doch eigentlich die Standard-Verschaltung, die ohne weitere Elektronik funktioniert (höchstens ggf. Trennverstärker zur Potentialtrennung nötig). Genau so machst Du das doch hier auch: 2-Leiter-Stromausgang auf 4DMU Stromeingang.



EAC Thomas schrieb:


> In der Hardwareconfig stand drin, 4..20mA Ausgabe.
> (...)
> Warum diese noch drin stand obwohl die Karte auf Strom eingestellt ist, verstand ich nicht, es gab keine Fehlermeldung, keine Warnung , kein Hinweis darauf, ob dies jetzt an TIA Portal lag weiss ich auch nicht, mit der aktuellen Parametereinstellung läuft dies super, jedoch stell ich mir die Frage, warum muss ich bei der Ausgangskarte den Analog Ausgang an 2-3 Stellen einstellen und warum stellt sich das nicht automatisch mit um, wenn ich auf 4..20mA den Ausgang setze.


Du must darauf achten, ob bei den Parametereinstellungen des Ausgangs-Kanals "Aus Vorlage" oder "Manuell" eingestellt ist - dementsprechend gelten die Parameter aus der Kanal-Vorlage oder die direkt beim Kanal eingestellten Parameter.
(Daß die beim Kanal angezeigten Einstellwerte nur theoretisch mögliche, aber nicht wirkende Einstellungen sind, kann man als geübter modern-Software-Design-Kenner daran erkennen, in welcher der 255 Grau-Schattierungen der Text angezeigt wird, und ob die Auswahlfelder bedienbar sind  )
Kanal-Einstell-Vorlagen waren bestimmt ganz oben in der Feature-Agenda der revolutionären TIA-Software, die für vorzeigbares Automatisieren in 10 Minuten gedacht ist  Irgendwie kann ich aber keinen Zeit-Vorteil für die Projektierung erkennen, wenn man als sorgfältiger Programmierer eh' noch die Einstellungen jedes Kanals einzeln extra prüfen muß ...

Auf Deinem Bild sehe ich keinen Fehler der Parametereinstellung?
Gehe mal in dem Einstellungsbaum noch weiter runter in den auf Deinem Bild nicht mehr sichtbaren Bereich, da kommt unter "Ausgänge" die kanalspezifische Einstellung, wo Du "Aus Vorlage" wählen kannst, oder "Manuell" Einstellparameter für jeden Kanal einstellen kannst.

Harald


----------



## EAC Thomas (10 Oktober 2020)

> Auf Deinem Bild sehe ich keinen Fehler der Parametereinstellung?



Alles gut, das ist die aktuelle Einstellung mit der es funktioniert, vorher stand dort 0..10V drin obwohl bei den Kanaleinstellung 4..20mA eingestellt waren, jetzt sind alle Parameter die eingestellt werden können auf 4..20mA eingestellt, hab dies alles kontrolliert, jetzt funktioniert es.

Ja ab und zu übersieht man einige kleinen Dinge, aber ich muss dazu sagen, ich habe im Moment 3 Autonome CPUs hier im Werk, die ich gerade bearbeite , 25 Bedienpanels, ca. 20 IO-Devices und jede IM hat mindestens 10 bis 25 Karten.
Die Anlage ist schon ein wenig komplex, daher war ich froh, dass diese Maschine nur mit Start Stopp Signal und 4..20mA Sollwertvorgabe autonom läuft, hätte ich diese Maschinen jetzt auch als IO-Device in meine CPU reingenommen, würde irgendwann mein Profinet mit dem Sicherheitsprogramm die erforderlichen Zykluszeiten überschreiten und ich glaub die Echtzeitbiedienung an den Panels würde auch darunter leiden.

aber mit der IO- Device Funktion und die Put-Get Einstellungen sowie die Momentaufnahmen der DBs und diese als Startwert laden zu können gefällt mir doch schon sehr an TIA Portal,
dafür nervt mich mein keiner 15 zoll Bildschirm bei der Projektierung und dass ich einzelne Bausteine nicht mehr übertragen kann sondern nur noch das gesamte Projekt.
Ebenfalls mies ist, wenn man auf deutsch die Programmierung durchführt, diese Schaltschränke dann im Ausland installiert, die Software an den Kunden übergibt, der jedoch keine Kommentare, Deklarationen und mehr in der Software hat, da er sein TIA auf englisch installiert hat und die Programmiersprache auf Englisch eingestellt ist, stellt er diese auf Deutsch um, kann er unser Programm zwar mit Kommentare lesen, jedoch sein eigenes nicht mehr.

Also projekttexte fein in mehreren Sprachen kopieren und hoffen, dass dann alles passt. Dies find ich auch nicht so gut gelungen.
Meckern kann man über vieles, aber an sich ist es schon eine gelungene Sache.


----------

